# Boulez Conducting Bartok



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this box set the one to get? Or are his interpretations too cold? I guess I'm interested in what the majority say. I'm looking for modern recordings btw. Piano Concerto, Violin Concertos, and Viola Concerto.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Boulez had Bartók's music down, but he lost it again. as a _general practice_ I avoid his 'mature' recordings for DG, and anything else after that relationship began.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have this CD, and I think it's very fine! Top flight orchestras and soloists.
Includes concertos for viola, violin no.1, and two pianos and percussion.










If you want to go the box set route, there's also an all Hungarian set on Nimbus.
6 CDs for about 25 bucks. No piano concertos, but didn't you just buy another
set?
http://www.amazon.com/Bartók-Orches...&qid=1350257269&sr=1-1&keywords=bartok+nimbus


----------

